# Photo update for EOTLF



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kitten 
[attachment=8:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 001.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]

Kitten and Tanzy (for sale)
[attachment=7:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 006.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]

Kitten and Presto
[attachment=6:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 008.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]

[attachment=5:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 023.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]
[attachment=4:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 035.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]

Sweet pea and kids
[attachment=3:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 002.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]
[attachment=2:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 005.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]

Presto
[attachment=1:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 009.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]
[attachment=0:b24s00f0]goats June 17th 034.jpg[/attachment:b24s00f0]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rhythm -- sick? what sickness, I bounce back quick
[attachment=5:g6lto1m0]goats June 17th 010.jpg[/attachment:g6lto1m0]
[attachment=4:g6lto1m0]goats June 17th 018.jpg[/attachment:g6lto1m0]
Dont' tell me none of you take care of your goats in your PJ's!
[attachment=3:g6lto1m0]goats June 17th 028.jpg[/attachment:g6lto1m0]

Cadence (for sale)
[attachment=2:g6lto1m0]goats June 17th 012.jpg[/attachment:g6lto1m0]
[attachment=1:g6lto1m0]goats June 17th 015.jpg[/attachment:g6lto1m0]

This was a funny angle because I took it from the otherside of the feeder
[attachment=0:g6lto1m0]goats June 17th 020.jpg[/attachment:g6lto1m0]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Storm (aka Teddy bear) - for sale
[attachment=5:e5y68bgh]goats June 17th 013.jpg[/attachment:e5y68bgh]
[attachment=4:e5y68bgh]goats June 17th 031.jpg[/attachment:e5y68bgh]
[attachment=3:e5y68bgh]goats June 17th 032.jpg[/attachment:e5y68bgh]

Minuet (for some reason she always looks evil in pictures)
[attachment=2:e5y68bgh]goats June 17th 017.jpg[/attachment:e5y68bgh]
[attachment=1:e5y68bgh]goats June 17th 026.jpg[/attachment:e5y68bgh]
[attachment=0:e5y68bgh]goats June 17th 027.jpg[/attachment:e5y68bgh]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Destiny
[attachment=0:33qeo41g]goats June 17th 003.jpg[/attachment:33qeo41g]

Sweet Pea
[attachment=4:33qeo41g]goats June 17th 016.jpg[/attachment:33qeo41g]

Gigi
[attachment=3:33qeo41g]goats June 17th 011.jpg[/attachment:33qeo41g]

Mia and Aspen
[attachment=2:33qeo41g]goats June 17th 025.jpg[/attachment:33qeo41g]

Jasper
[attachment=1:33qeo41g]goats June 17th 024.jpg[/attachment:33qeo41g]


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Stacey, they all look GREAT. What dolls


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, they look so GOOD!!!! You have done one heck of a job making them healthy!!! And my goodness, Kitten has really grown!!

Yep....I do take care of my goaties in my PJs!!! At 4:30 in the morning I don't care who see's me! Or any other time for that matter.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori. I had quite the scare with the cocci going through the herd and Cadence (sweet peas little girl who is forsale) is still thin but she is coming around. Kitten is almost as big as her! So that worries me but she seems to be doing better now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oops didn't see your response Liz, thanks so much!

Kitten is a big bugger.  She doesn't get to nurse much (or refuses to sometimes :shrug: ) but grandma says she stands by the feeder and eats hay all day long.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Is rhythm still  over Gigi?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes :ROFL:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute Stacey!! Storm is a monster :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys

Yes he is almost the biggest kid out there (I think PResto is still a tad bigger) and he was born like 2 weeks after everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow he finally caught up to those legs!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures!!!!!


----------

